# Xenon XF-40 8500 Lumen 85 Watt flash light! Really?



## MattC16 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Xenon website makes marvellous claims about it but it seems to good to be true. http://www.xenon-flashlights.com/xlight-xenon-zaklamp-xf4085w-zwart-p-1496.html

I thought my Fenix TK 70 was bright but this is claiming to be nearly 4 times brighter. I've done some reading online but I can't find a review of it or beam shots.

Does anyone own the Xenon Flashlight XF40-85W who can provide a review please?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 5, 2012)

That looks exactly like the "eBay" 85W HID light. Google that and you'll find everything you need.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 5, 2012)

These ebay lights are going to haunt us forever.


Not exasperated with you original poster.  These lights have come up dozens of times under many different names. They're all the same pattern and run at claimed wattages anywhere between "24W-85W" which is never the case due to electronic inefficiencies. Chances are you'll be more satisfied if you buy a HID light that is sold by retailers who are CPF supporters.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Aug 6, 2012)

Patriot said:


> These ebay lights are going to haunt us forever.
> 
> 
> Not exasperated with you original poster.  These lights have come up dozens of times under many different names. They're all the same pattern and run at claimed wattages anywhere between "24W-85W" which is never the case due to electronic inefficiencies. Chances are you'll be more satisfied if you buy a HID light that is sold by retailers who are CPF supporters.



I agree. There was another guy talking about the same thing at another flashlight forum and how he hated his ebay HID light and how it wouldn't throw worth a hoot and said don't waste your money like he did.


----------



## beyondfan (Aug 6, 2012)

If you really need a brighter flashlight,you can check Fire foxes FF3 or Polarion PH40,which will give you a suprise on their performance.their are some reviews of them in this forum.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## jmpaul320 (Aug 6, 2012)

i would sugguest the firefoxes ff3, it is a extremely awesome light... its nearly tiny monster size... about 6" long but a little wider than the TM11

puts out an insane amount of light and can be had through occasional group buys for around $300


----------



## langham (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah, but if you go straight to the supply you can get the 85w HID for around $150 and lets face it no one is going to use these every day so why spend so much money on it. You wouldn't buy a Ferrari to go back and forth to the store so don't buy a rediculous (awsome) Polarion to show off every once in a while. Besides no one knows what a Polarion is or why it is so awesome, I don't even know another flashlight guy, so maybe you guys all hang out together and show each other all of your cool lights. They also have group rates for these all of the time. If you have the money though, go for the Polarion.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 10, 2012)

langham, I went to a flashlight meet a year or so ago, at cloudland canyon. Fun times. Keep an eye out.

Also, with China HIDs, the wattage is generally the input, if anything.


----------



## langham (Aug 23, 2012)

I am not saying that I trust anything they say, but I can't even put together a battery for the price they are selling these for and I am looking for a good sized host that has enough space to put in at least 9 18650 batteries in so that I can use a 12v 100W projector bulb and cook some stuff. This seems like as good of a start as any and it is a lot cheaper than any other option which I have found yet.


----------



## Shadowww (Aug 27, 2012)

langham said:


> I am not saying that I trust anything they say, but I can't even put together a battery for the price they are selling these for and I am looking for a good sized host that has enough space to put in at least 9 18650 batteries in so that I can use a 12v 100W projector bulb and cook some stuff. This seems like as good of a start as any and it is a lot cheaper than any other option which I have found yet.


Uh.. you can't put together a battery for 300 EUR? 9 high quality 18650's = $35 (Sanyo UR18650FM 2600mAh's) to $55 (Panasonic NCR18650A 3100mAh's), which is just a bit over 10% of this flashlight's price.


----------



## NyxNax (Mar 5, 2014)

MattC16 said:


> The Xenon website makes marvellous claims about it but it seems to good to be true. http://www.xenon-flashlights.com/xlight-xenon-zaklamp-xf4085w-zwart-p-1496.html
> 
> I thought my Fenix TK 70 was bright but this is claiming to be nearly 4 times brighter. I've done some reading online but I can't find a review of it or beam shots.
> 
> Does anyone own the Xenon Flashlight XF40-85W who can provide a review please?




Hey there I just stumbled upon your post and not sure if youll see this but thought i'd give my 2 cents in case you do or someone else stumbles upon it. currently its being sold on amazon as this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FWNFLI6/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Theres others on amazon being sold for twice as much as well but just under a different name, but trust me they are exactly the same thing. My friend spend like 270 or something on his and i spent around 140 shipped and they are exactly the same thing including same battery. My guess is that they are a kit from china and companys put them together and sell. Not 100% but thats what it seems like.

ANYWAY, on to the flashlight. O M G... For the money you get a flashlight that will OBLITERATE anything else. you could EASILY drive just holding that thing out the window. Its brighter than BMW and mercedes HID headlights x 4. I can light up trees from over 1000 yards no problem. Theres a nature reserve in my backyard and its like lighting it up with the sun. It scares all the owls out of the trees lol. Hell the friggen battery has a flashlight built into it lol. not sure exactly why. You do have to take the battery out to charge it, so I guess if you had it on the charger and just needed a smaller flashlight... The flashlight is made of aluminum and is surprisingly well made. All the threads glide perfectly, nothing seems shoddy about it. It isnt as nice as my fenix rc40 in terms of build quality, its more basic compared to that, but its definitely well built.
It comes in a aluminum hard case that came in perfect condition for me, but ive heard of others getting one that has a dent, but not a big deal, works fine for what it is. the case isnt some masterpiece, rather cheap but totally works.
It comes with a car charger and a wall outlet charger and a yellow lens which ive only tried but had no practical reason for me to use. There was an older version of this flashlight that only had 2 modes, bright as hell and blinding. Now it has 3 modes and a much better light focus than before.
It also comes with a shoulder harness that I wouldnt recommend using. Go buy one for 10 bucks. The one it comes with has plastic clips that are cheap and had mine slip out of one and if i didnt catch the flashlight in a spectacular feat of reflexes then It wouldve smacked the ground. They might have fixed that now though but not sure.
Ive used some very expensive flashlights in my day and if you told me you could get it for 140 bucks id think you bought it used from a desperate person. Well worth it whether your a flashlight enthusiast or buying your first high powered flashlight. 

Like I said I have a fenix rc40 and have used my friends polarions and I used to have a firefox ff3 and fenix tk70. Its way brighter than all of these...


----------



## sven_m (Mar 5, 2014)

A month ago a friend of mine bought one of these 85W ebay variants.
Before I could stop him.
On the other hand lucky me eventually got hands at such a beast for a review (unfortunately no pics w/o login there).

66mm inner reflector diameter, 3S4P 8.8Ah battery.
reflector coating and curve were quite good (throw), but the shape was awful (few lumens).

The ballast consumed 49W (11.9V, 4.11A), and with roughly 20% internal loss this means about 40W to the bulb.

Lux: *186 kcd* (@7.7m)
Lumens: *2200 lm* (homemade 50cm sphere)

FF3 clearly outperforms this in every aspect.

If there are also real 85W (input) variants, then there's quite some variance among them 
But if not then I wonder how much output the smaller variants might have...

IMHO, these ebay HIDs have two advantages:
- well balanced battery packs (I once disassembled my 2009 35W ebay HID pack) -> no hassle with unprotected serial combinations like in FF3/4
- just a real automotive HID for HID noobs in the low cost range (for non-homemaders)

No way to get 85W to the bulb, perhaps there are 85W to the ballast variants? But then prepare for having to try a few before really finding one.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 6, 2014)

Was about to purchase the 85W ebay myself after finding a supposedly reputable ebay seller. Thankfully I held out and spend a little more and got myself a ff4!:thumbsup:


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 10, 2014)

OMG, like you just happened to stumble upon CPF and OMG you just happened to find a reason to hyperlink to the same Amazon.com sales link (with at least one fake review) in two different threads and like OMG you think we are stupid enough to believe you? .... OMG!!!!




NyxNax said:


> Hey there I just stumbled upon your post and not sure if youll see this but thought i'd give my 2 cents in case you do or someone else stumbles upon it. currently its being sold on amazon as this
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FWNFLI6/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Theres others on amazon being sold for twice as much as well but just under a different name, but trust me they are exactly the same thing. My friend spend like 270 or something on his and i spent around 140 shipped and they are exactly the same thing including same battery. My guess is that they are a kit from china and companys put them together and sell. Not 100% but thats what it seems like.
> ...


----------

